# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الكويت:حرب حجاب النائبات تسابق حكم الدستورية - السياسة الكويتية

## ادارة المنتدى

استبق تجمع ثوابت الامة حكم المحكمة الدستورية في الطعن المقدم حول بطلان عضوية النائبتين رولا دشتي واسيل العوضي لمخالفتهما الضوابط الشرعية لجهة عدم ارتداء الحجاب ليعلن عن حشد نوابه ومناصريه للرد على المشككين في صحة فتوى الحجاب في ندوة ينظمها التجمع اليوم.واتهم النائب محمد هايف معارضي حجاب النائبات بالتشويش على الرأي العام والقضاء الكويتي من خلال افكار غريبة وتوجهات مريبة 

أكثر...

----------

